# Freshwater Fish That School?



## Guest

i'm setting up a big display tank, is there any freshwater fish that school together? i would like to keep a few groups of different schooling species.


----------



## Smoke

How big's the tank? And what do you mean any freshwater fish that school together? You talking about any type of fish? If you mean P's, then get pygos... they can "coexist" together more peacefully than Serrasalmus species.

[EDIT]: Just saw this posted in the "other f/w fish section"... So are you looking for predatory or non-predatory fish?


----------



## Guest

probably non-predatory but open to both. I mean school, swim together in groups, its common with certain saltwater fish


----------



## Piranha_man

Neon & Cardinal Tetras are among my favorite small shoaling fish, if you're looking for a true "shoaling" fish.

For a looser "shoal" but crazy-ass feeding frenzy fish, check out _Exodon paradoxus_. They're insane.

*Neon Tetras:*










*Cardinal Tetras:*










*Exodons:*


----------



## Guest

If the tank is "big" 100gal+ and your not looking for piranhas, I'd stock it with discus fish some assorted tetras (cardinals, neons, rummynose). The tetras will school nicely filling in space and the discus will really bring colour to the tank.
What size tank is it?


----------



## Piranha_man

^^ Yeah, discus & neons would be awesome together.
Especially with a healthy dose of peat in the water.

They would pracically light up the room.


----------



## Guest

125G

can the exodons be kept with the tetras?


----------



## Piranha_man

No, the exodons would devour 'em in a heartbeat.


----------



## Smoke

Yep those are some good choices. You can check out silver dollar tetras and black skirt tetras as well (there are several tetra choices)... There's also pacus (looks like a piranha a bit, but they get HUGE!).

Silver dollars:









And check this page out:

http://www.aqua-fish.net/show.php?h=tropicalfishkeepingguide

Few different types of schooling fish listed there, with pictures...


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

Tetras (neon, lemon... not talking about exodons) are great in groups. They are safe with other tankmates provied the tankmates won't eat them, Something like angel fish or discus would go nice with them as the main display though tetras can be kept with pretty much any peaceful fish that will not eat them. For a question like this it is hard to give a direct answer as are tons of fw fish that will shoal.


----------



## Guest

In a 125gal discus and various tetras will look nice. Also like P-man said, some peat moss to make the water a nice light tea colour, couple pieces of driftwood, various live plants and you'll have an impressive display tank.
Personally I'd avoid putting certain tetras with angel fish as some tetras can nip the angel fishes fins, and angel fish can get quite aggressive towards smaller fish sometimes. I once had a community tank with a breeding pair of angels that ended up killing everything else in the tank, I was not impressed








Good luck with the tank, and keep us updated


----------



## Sacrifice

.


----------



## Piranha_man

Sacrifice said:


> .


X2


----------



## Smoke

Piranha_man said:


> .


X2








[/quote]

Good point (.) x3


----------



## Guest

Smoke said:


> .


X2








[/quote]

Good point (.) x3
[/quote]
I agree (.) x4

Look at me !! I'm on a band wagon


----------



## Guest

(.) x5?


----------



## Piranha-Freak101




----------

